# Kmart fishing sale



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I assume this is a nation wide sale? hmm, I really do need to pay off my kayak first.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I will have to investigate this a little more, I have picked some great bargains from Kmart.Thanks Occy.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

well at least i know where my pocket money is going this week 8)


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

kmart....how i wish...... I did check out the one in launceston last time i wa over there...and nothing worth while. I need to stock up on fireline again :wink: maybe 4lb for a 4lb flatty was testing it a bit...better go 6 or 8lb methinks......now how to get kmart to send me some with out the wife knowing :lol:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

fraid not occy...... they do have a hardware shop that sells farm stuff and some basic fishing gear but no fireline... and there would not be enough kids on the island to work at Kmart...... i just have to squirell away some money for more fishing gear next time we get off the island :wink: We have 2 new rods on layby from a shop in launceston.... xmas pressies for us...


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

Its a tackle sale every day when you know someone who has a tackle shop. :wink: see ya tommy PS hay milan when are going fish nest .


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

No fast food joints.....that are open after 5pm...the local takeaway closes at 5 the pub does have some junk food. Some of the locals buy a pizza hut pizza uncoooked before they hop on the plane and cook it when they get home :lol: :lol: . the choice of lures is limited to a handful of mixed lures that i probably have 3 of anyway......


----------

